# Cleaning And Sanitizing Kegs And Beer Lines.



## MCT (23/3/08)

Gday all,
I'm currently looking for a nice cheap and easy way sanitizing and cleaning my kegs and beer lines, and stumbled upon this on Ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-Brew-Beer-Keg-...1742.m153.l1262

Just wondering if anyone knows what this is, and would it be suitable for sanitizing? Or cleaning only.
Would this be a no-rinse sanitizer?
Thanks, 
Mick.


----------



## BenH (23/3/08)

Alkaline salts are fine (actually great) for cleaning the lines, but I would rinse with plenty of water before use (and then using a no-rinse steriliser if you want).

FWIW, I mainly use phosphoric acid (paid about $60 for 5L of concentrated stuff, it will last me for many years at the correct dilution rate). I use it for both cleaning and sanitising, and can get my skinny arms into a keg, so use a green scrubby to get at any stubborn bits at the bottom of a keg.

Once in a while (I'm talking 12 months), I do grab some alkaline salts for my lines and give them a good soak. (And then rinse and sanitise).


----------



## kevnlis (23/3/08)

I run 2 kettles full of boiling hot water and 1/2 tsp of nappy san through the lines, I shake the hell out of the kegs to make sure it gets it all nice and clean inside. Then I rinse through with 2-3L of clean water. Napisan is great because is sanatises as well as cleans. If you get the 25% sodium percarb you can make a $3.50 kilo last you for years! If you use the 2% stuff I would use at least 2 tbps for each rinse.


----------



## kook (23/3/08)

$25?? Tell him he's dreaming!

If you want alkaline salts, go to your LHBS and buy "Bottle Wash". It should cost about $12 / kg at the most.


----------



## MCT (23/3/08)

kevnlis said:


> Napisan is great because is sanatises as well as cleans. If you get the 25% sodium percarb you can make a $3.50 kilo last you for years! If you use the 2% stuff I would use at least 2 tbps for each rinse.




Oh really? That's great, I didn't realise that Napisan was a sanitizer too.... should've clicked with the name haha.
I've got some Napisan here, "Napisan oxyaction max", active ingrediant: Sodium Percarbonate 30%. It's in a pink container.
That should do the job, it doesn't seem like it's got too much perfume in there.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Dicko ACT (24/3/08)

I picked up some Bracton DP1 and DP2 from my local publican. I paid $25 for 1L of DP1 and 250ml of DP2. Diluted to the right proportions, it will last me years.

Most pubs use Bracton to clean their beer lines. The stuff is lethal... You can't beat it. 

Normally, I use Brewcraft Brewclean to clean kegs. However, I run Bracton through once every five time. It kills everything!


----------



## Gulf Brewery (24/3/08)

MCT said:


> Oh really? That's great, I didn't realise that Napisan was a sanitizer too.... should've clicked with the name haha.
> I've got some Napisan here, "Napisan oxyaction max", active ingrediant: Sodium Percarbonate 30%. It's in a pink container.



Hi MCT

Napisan is not really a sanitiser - some people do use it for that, but it is a really a cleaner.

Get yourself a good, no rinse sanitiser to go with it.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## olskoolsoulja (24/3/08)

Just using napisan i had a couple of funky beers in the keg that were fine coming out of the fermenter.
Havent had a problem after adding the step of a no rinse sanitiser!


----------



## kevnlis (24/3/08)

Together with the 3L of boiling water, and a further rinse of the same volume, I have never needed to use any of my no-rinse sanitisers after.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (24/3/08)

I use homebrand napisan for cleaning all sorts of things, but it needs a good rinse afterwards to ensure it doesn't introduce a taste taint, I reckon.

Sanitiser is cheap - a lot cheaper than a batch of beer, so I no-rinse sanitise everything that is going to come into contact with my beer (except for the glass and my mouth).


----------

